# Consignment SUCKS!!!!!



## Rickd (Sep 20, 2011)

I'm sick of these clubs getting their way forcing consignment because if you don't do it, the next guy will.

Well I'm talking to you "next guy"...  KNOCK IT OFF!!!!

These clubs get free inventory, make over 100% profit margin and then  act like they don't have to pay you till they're ready???? COME ON!!!    If you all just quit dropping your shorts and giving it up, they will  have no choice but to actually BUY their*EDIT*product like every  other business. 

I've had 2 clubs close from county ordinance and they owed me $2- $3K compensation each.

I've asked the clubs why they do this ...you know what the answer was 5 out of 6 clubs?      CAUSE THEY CAN!!!

They can because all the damn kids growing weed in grandmas backyard and  have no bills just roll in and give it up. EDIT it up for everyone  else.....

It needs to stop!!!!   Start spreading the word that no one has to do it anymore... It's over.


----------



## Sol (Sep 20, 2011)

Its' just MY lil old opinion but if you want to get ppl all fired up to fix things in the MM world but would it not be better just to attack the root of the problem and not just a symptom, meaning - Just legalize it! Then everyone could have what they need and not have such things ,as you spoke of , happen.
 Don't get me wrong, i am not in your position  but it all seems like details that obscure the real issue. And i meant this comment with the best of intentions .


----------



## Rickd (Sep 21, 2011)

No problem, this is a discussion forum and that's what it is for. Just looking to see how everyone else feels about this rampant abuse of growers.

No time for what if's or in a perfect world type of talk. This is the here and now, at least in CA. And it sucks. Until things change legally, we are stuck with it the way it is. 

This isn't a legal requirement but more of a bad habit that has been allowed to proliferate.


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER (Sep 21, 2011)

Just sounds like smart business on their part more than any abuse of growers.
Small businesses not knowing what the future holds anymore than anybody else. Like with those places that shut down.
Crap always flows down hill. And its the little guy at bottom of the hill standing in it the deepest.


----------



## Sol (Sep 21, 2011)

Sorry, i think i carried that " any personal opinion that differs from mine warrants a fight' attitude i sadly picked up from another board, to here but anyhow, yeah i was reading recently about the situations developing around MM in the U.S. Bad scene ! Those dispenseries in what San Jose' ,was it? Raided and handcuffed and then Marc Emery from Canada is being extredited?(sent to the U.S) to face charges of selling seeds online. Its a whole new ball game over there. I believe the penalties are severe compared to what could be faced in Canada.
  Not to change the subject on you but, i don't know what to say. I read that in Holland they passed out scratch and sniff cards to the public, 30,000 of them. So they could become aware of what MJ smelles like so they can rat out there neighbors. I figure thats the level of intelligence or mis-guided morals that we have to deal with until real solutions can be found. 
 BTW- i'm glad ppl are still willing to discuss such things.


----------



## NorCalHal (Sep 21, 2011)

Well my young friend, all I can say is "It's your bad"

I have been vending to Collectives in Cali, and yes San Jose (Every SJ dispensary paid me cash ,fyi) for over 10 years. I have never been burnt by a dispensary, ever.
You gotta fight fire with fire my friend.
IF they want consignment, do your homework man. The first question you should ask is "How long have you been open?" Anything shorter then a year, and you are taking a risk. 
If you do decide to float them, then one, get the debt in writing with a clear pay out date. Secondly, get ALL thier info, like business license info. That will give you the owners info, and if anything goes sour, you have thier home address. Just asking for thier info shows them not to mess around.
I have had to show up twice to Dispensary owners doorsteps during Family dinner to demand my money, and guess what, they paid. Just like you ain't going to the cops to get your money back from them, they ain't calling the cops when you and your 5 friends show up at thier house to get paid.
Strong arm tactics you say...darn right. Get the Dispensary owners info allways.

But what is much better is to allways have HIGH quality herb that is ALLWAYS in demand. If you have true fire, they will pay you cash, as the majority of folks vending are vending B grade and lower. 90% of folks vending to clubs vend poorly grown herb.

And remember man, just because they want to take it on consignment doesn't mean you have to consign it, JUST SAY NO. Like Jay-Z said "On to da next one".

Be part of the 10% and you will get paid.


Free lesson from a true Player.


----------



## tcbud (Sep 21, 2011)

Thank you NCH, words to remember.


----------



## SunWolf (Sep 21, 2011)

NorCalHal said:
			
		

> Well my young friend, all I can say is "It's your bad"
> 
> I have been vending to Collectives in Cali, and yes San Jose (Every SJ dispensary paid me cash ,fyi) for over 10 years. I have never been burnt by a dispensary, ever.
> You gotta fight fire with fire my friend.
> ...



No, they won't call the cops, they'll just give you lead poisoning.  

Telling people to go to someones house with 5 buddies for drug money is just plain stupid and irresponsible.    :holysheep:


----------



## NorCalHal (Sep 22, 2011)

SunWolf said:
			
		

> No, they won't call the cops, they'll just give you lead poisoning.
> 
> Telling people to go to someones house with 5 buddies for drug money is just plain stupid and irresponsible.    :holysheep:


 
OK, you get burnt, not me.

Another free lesson....

Carry a bigger stick.

Now, if you maintained good reading skills, you would have read that I did not tell anyone to go to someones house, I simply gave an example of my irresponsibility and stupidity 
The moral of the story is to get the information of who the heck you are fronting too. Make sure they know you know, this eleviates many issues down the road.

If that don't work, be a MAN and TCB.


----------



## Ruffy (Sep 29, 2011)

legal or not this is a sketchy business of legal weed. its  a smarter criminal this time. never front & never talk!!! people just dont learn. cash only, then sit back have a beer while puffin 1 with a lady on your arm


----------



## nouvellechef (Sep 29, 2011)

Gotta have da best, to get paid before the rest


----------



## NorCalHal (Sep 30, 2011)

It's a TOUGH business to say the least.
The norm for 95% of the Clubs in Cali is to take on herb on consignment. This includes the biggest Clubs out here. Why, because they can, as the OP stated.
If folks didn't front, they would be sitting on thier herb indefinatley. Say what you want, but that's the truth.
How it has shaped up in Cali is the guy that pays $, wants to pay next to nothing. If you want top $, you MUST consign, for the most part.
Again, I have been in this biz for a long time and it is all about doing your homework and working with reputable clubs.


----------



## nouvellechef (Oct 1, 2011)

NorCalHal said:
			
		

> It's a TOUGH business to say the least.
> The norm for 95% of the Clubs in Cali is to take on herb on consignment. This includes the biggest Clubs out here. Why, because they can, as the OP stated.
> If folks didn't front, they would be sitting on thier herb indefinatley. Say what you want, but that's the truth.
> How it has shaped up in Cali is the guy that pays $, wants to pay next to nothing. If you want top $, you MUST consign, for the most part.
> Again, I have been in this biz for a long time and it is all about doing your homework and working with reputable clubs.



Yikes. Ready to come home yet?


----------

